
Show HN: Machine Learning Development Studio Designed for Non-Experts - cartesiam
https://cartesiam.ai/
======
cartesiam
Hi everybody!

We are a company working on artificial intelligence for embedded systems.

Today we announced at the Embedded World conference the availability of
NanoEdge AI Studio, the first IDE that enables machine learning and inference
directly on Arm Cortex-M microcontrollers.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask!

